# Manual Crank Anchor Winch



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone know the website for the guy in Mid-Michigan.
He posted a link a while back.
I saw him at a booth at the Detroit Ultimate Show in January, lost his card.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

www.anchorwizard.com


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Mitch!!!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Way cool! I want one! I want one for just a little cheaper.. any ideas? maybe an old riviera downrigger? I have one of those!...hmmmm


----------

